# CPT for Nasolabial Cyst Excision via lateral rhinotomy with complex closure



## coffee2day (May 2, 2016)

Hi, any advise on how to code this ENT case -

Left Nasolabial mass/cyst

Operation: Excision of left nasolabila mass via lateral rhinotomy approach. 

pt w/history of cll recurrently identified left nasolabial mass for surgical excision, after fna suggestive of manifestations of cll. 

Operation- a lateral rhinottomy approach was taken w/a 15 blade and boive electrocautery system, this allowed for direct visualization of the cystic mass, which is circumferentially dissected w/preservation of most of the interanasal lining. With the mass removed, no evidence of of soft tissue or bony encroachment. hemostasis was assured and a multilayered complex closure was accomplished both intranasally and externally with 4-0 vicryl and 4-0 prolene sutures. 

CPT 30118 excise intrasal lesion via external approach
cpt 13152 complex closure wound 2.6-7.5cm lid nose ear lip

CCI edit bundles closure into 30118, and lay description in optum encoder pro indicates CPT 30118 is when chemical cauterization is done for hemorrhage, and not like this operative report is describing.


----------

